# [2010] timesharejuice.com



## l2trade (May 23, 2010)

I just found this website today.  I looked to find TUG threads about it, but I couldn't find any.  Has anyone tried it before?


----------



## carl2591 (May 29, 2010)

it kinda confusing.. are they buying, selling, renting... WHAT?.


----------



## alexadeparis (May 29, 2010)

I signed up for it a while back. I think it's a place to either rent out or sell your unit on your own - person to person. I haven't really spent more than 10 minutes browsing on there, but that was my impression.


----------



## l2trade (May 29, 2010)

After surfing it for a few, it looks like a fancy site with little following.  It would take a lot more people using it to be worth my time and effort.


----------



## erickarndt (Jul 13, 2010)

*TimeshareJuice*

[Self-promotion/advertising is not permitted on TUG. Please see the TUG posting rules for more info.  If you wish to purchase advertising on TUG, please send an email to Brian Rogers at tug@tug2.net.  - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Blue Skies (Jul 11, 2011)

There is a full page article about the TimeshareJuice.com website in the July/August 2011 issue of TimeSharing Today magazine that just came in the mail today. 

It looks like it is a website for timeshare owners to exchange their timeshare at over 4,000 resorts worldwide for free.  It says it is completely automated, you can list your timeshare in 60 seconds.  You will begin getting electronic offers (like on ebay) to trade from timeshare owners all over the world.  You do not bank or deposit your timeshare, so you are in control until you trade it.  You can accept or reject offers with a mouse click. You can also search for resorts you would like to visit. You can make as many offers as you want because the first person to accept your offer wins, the remaining offers are voided.


----------



## robcrusoe (Jan 28, 2012)

Just read about timesharejuice in TST magazine. Timeshare Juice is a direct exchange system where you earn "juice" by doing things like writing reviews, etc. At this time there are no fees involved for exchange but a new feature is, guess what,  $$$ rentals.  You can list for both exchange and rental and go with the option that benefits you the most.  I think the best direct exchange or barter is direct exchange for $$$.   $$$ are the ultimate barter medium !


----------



## robcrusoe (Jan 28, 2012)

*Timesharejuice.com Newsletter about rentals*



> Everyone is jumping for joy. TimeshareJuice is live! TimeshareJuice is live and improved!
> 
> Come see what's new:
> 
> ...


What do tuggers think of this site?  Should we support it, $7.95 for a rental ad seems reasonable if you have a good property that should rent, right?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2012)

Rob - Are you affiliated with this website?  Because you've written [4] posts about it today...

Duplicate posts and promoting your business are not permitted on TUG.


----------



## robcrusoe (Jan 28, 2012)

What does JUICE get you, anyway?


----------



## robcrusoe (Jan 28, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Rob - Are you affiliated with this website?  Because you've written 3 posts about it today...
> 
> Duplicate posts and promoting your business are not permitted on TUG.


Again, your post here is reprehensible.  You should be moderating behind the scenes, asking me this question by email registered with TUG.  I am not associated with the website being discussed.  My posts are not duplicates and I even refrained from starting a new thread because, even being a relatively new member of TUG, I can see how you operate!  Cheers - you should be doing your work behind the scenes and not in public!  Just sayin'.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2012)

Rob - Enjoy your vacation away from TUG.   

It will give you a chance to read the posting rules.



> Honor changes entered by moderators
> You may not alter, edit, or delete any edits introduced into your message by a Moderator or Administrator. This is considered a serious offense and may result in loss of posting privileges.
> 
> In addition, do not enter complaints about moderation into BBS messages. Such posts will be considered off-topic and will be removed. Any such complaints or discussion should be communicated to the bbs staff directly via email or personal message.


----------



## Dave*H (Jan 29, 2012)

robcrusoe said:


> Again, your post here is reprehensible.


Really!?!  Denise was just asking the same question that I, and probably many others, was wondering as well.  Why is it better to this question behind the scenes instead of in full view?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 29, 2012)

robcrusoe said:


> Again, your post here is reprehensible.  You should be moderating behind the scenes, asking me this question by email registered with TUG.  I am not associated with the website being discussed.  My posts are not duplicates and I even refrained from starting a new thread because, even being a relatively new member of TUG, I can see how you operate!  Cheers - you should be doing your work behind the scenes and not in public!  Just sayin'.



Asking the question behind the scenes doesn't help Denise up her post count.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Asking the question behind the scenes doesn't help Denise up her post count.



I really don't look at my post count, unless someone points it out...  It's kind of embarrassing!


----------

